# 7 Star Praying Mantis and Black Tiger when,where,who,????



## Black Tiger Fist (Apr 27, 2005)

Just curious,

I'm hoping that some of you like 7* mantis here will have an idea.

I can't remember now ,but i know that 7 Star mantis has some Black Tiger forms. I'm not sure if they are actual Hak Fu Muhn forms or just have Black Tiger in their names. I've heard that they are actual Hak Fu Muhn forms ,but i can't say for sure.

Do any of you have any info or history about who,when, and where these forms became part of 7 Star Mantis.


jeff


----------



## CMack11 (Apr 27, 2005)

7* will know better than I, but I know in our curriculum we have the following (I included everything w/ tiger)

Black Tiger Intersectional Boxing
2nd Road Black Tiger Intersectional Boxing
Small Tiger Goose
Big Tiger Goose


----------



## CMack11 (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's a good link from someone in our kung fu family.


http://www.geocities.com/sifu_carl/forms.html


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 27, 2005)

Black Tiger Fist said:
			
		

> Just curious,
> 
> I'm hoping that some of you like 7* mantis here will have an idea.
> 
> ...


 Hmm, interesting question....I'll have to search a bit for that one, I dont honestly know off hand.

 7sm


----------



## Darksoul (May 9, 2005)

-Off the top of my head, I can think of one form we have at my school. Its called "Black Tiger Crossing". I haven't learned it. Heck, I haven't been to class in 2 weeks. Freaking slacker. Anyways, the form is interesting to watch, especially in one recognizes the mantis principals found within.

A---)


----------



## Black Tiger Fist (May 10, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Hmm, interesting question....I'll have to search a bit for that one, I dont honestly know off hand.
> 
> 7sm


 
Soooooo....

Did you find out any info yet?

Here's some of the forms listed on the site that CMack11 posted a link to.

1.*Hak Fu Gow Cha Kuen  Black Tiger Inter Sectional* 
2.*Hak Fu Chut Dung  Black Tiger Comes Out Of The Cave* 
3.*Hak Fu Tau Sum  Black Tiger Steals The Heart* 


jeff


----------



## 7starmantis (May 12, 2005)

As far as I can tell they are in name only. The few forms that have BT in the name are most deffinitely mantis forms. The branches that have these forms are mainly Hong Kong and mainland branches. Some say that may be just because of the Shaolin connection. Some say the black tiger forms were added after 1930's as well. 

7sm


----------



## crysis (Jul 11, 2005)

my school teaches shaolin, northern mantis (i think), black tiger, and some other forms..... not sure if black tiger refers to part of the shaolin training


----------



## mantis (May 5, 2006)

Black Tiger Fist said:
			
		

> Just curious,
> 
> I'm hoping that some of you like 7* mantis here will have an idea.
> 
> ...



ah.. great post... 
this relates to the chinwoo association (sif_yipman's post about master Huo).. this is when the great masters at chinwoo taught different systems.
7 star mantis' master Lo Kwan Yu created the 14 rows and incorporated some of hung ga, eagle claw, tiger and other styles into 7 star mantis.


----------

